# Getting Started - What to invest in.



## aquariandreams (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the forums and have been doing a bit of reading. Am still working out my way around without getting too lost, but haven't really found the information I'm looking for yet.

I live in Australia and suffer medical issues that make it impossible for me to hold down a normal 9-5 job. I'm still pretty young at only 28, so started looking in to things I can do from home that my partner can also help with if my health knocks me around a bit, which I will still enjoy.

Whilst I'd love to eventually branch out in to silk screen printing of fabrics and clothing etc, I'm realistic about the need to first of all create a profitable enterprise. Hence I am looking at digital based printing but am a little unsure of what to invest in with regards to both method and equipment.

I know there is sublimation printing, but this feels like it would be too limited for the outlay currently. I have been looking at heat transfer options using cutter-potters but am unsure on the versatility of them - is this a good al-round option to get me up and running and able to do a bit more than just tshirts - and is the quality worth the cost of the equipment? Are there limitations? Can they also do templates for rhinestone applications or do I need yet another machine for that?
Can I get ones that also print so that I can do heat transfers or would I have to get a totally separate machine??
This is the part where I'm getting a bit stuck and confused with all the information that is available.

Anything that will help point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated!!
Michelle


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Just my 2c. If you've never printed, get a team together, find your target market and invest in the printing equipment, it's a proven industry you can make money in. I wrote a blog post about getting started in a college town: How to start a screen-printing business « Printavo - Manage your screen-printing shop easily.

Another option is just be a middle man. Work on getting small jobs and fwd'ing them off to another printer in the area at first to get your feet wet.


----------



## aquariandreams (Feb 23, 2013)

Printavo said:


> Just my 2c. If you've never printed, get a team together, find your target market and invest in the printing equipment, it's a proven industry you can make money in. I wrote a blog post about getting started in a college town: How to start a screen-printing business « Printavo - Manage your screen-printing shop easily.
> 
> Another option is just be a middle man. Work on getting small jobs and fwd'ing them off to another printer in the area at first to get your feet wet.


Thanks for the suggestions. I wish I was in a position to get a team or investors together, but sadly with my situation I'll be going it alone.
I've just found out that there is someone in my local area who is selling some equipment as they are looking to retire, so am going to try to organise a time to get have a chat with them about how it all works and what their experience was. Fingers crossed that helps shed some light for me


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Another option is to attend a trade show for the decoration industry. There are sometimes educational seminars to attend on various decorating methods. Also, U-Tube has hundreds of videos on many different topics of garment decoration, including rhinestones, sublimation, heat press decals, screen printing, etc. Also, browse the internet for specific topics; lots of info out there on all aspects of this industry.
My best guess based on your situation would be to find a "niche" that you can work from home; then you can set your own hours. A single head embroidery machine fits in a very small space, but can generate good profits on a one-at-a-time runs. You could also purchase garments at wholesale, and increase your profits w/ the mark up on the garment, as well as what you charge for the decoration.


----------



## aquariandreams (Feb 23, 2013)

fdsales said:


> Another option is to attend a trade show for the decoration industry. There are sometimes educational seminars to attend on various decorating methods. Also, U-Tube has hundreds of videos on many different topics of garment decoration, including rhinestones, sublimation, heat press decals, screen printing, etc. Also, browse the internet for specific topics; lots of info out there on all aspects of this industry.
> My best guess based on your situation would be to find a "niche" that you can work from home; then you can set your own hours. A single head embroidery machine fits in a very small space, but can generate good profits on a one-at-a-time runs. You could also purchase garments at wholesale, and increase your profits w/ the mark up on the garment, as well as what you charge for the decoration.



Interesting you should mention the machine embroidery. I actually have an embroidery machine on its way at the moment. I sold my little 'home' embroidery machine and ended up coming across an industrial that someone was selling in the lead up to retirement and got her for a good deal. I do miss embroidering.

I have a bit of a niche target market in mind that I have previously delved in to with sewing (before my health got so bad I can't sew) as well as a lot of business contacts etc that I can service, the main confusion is what equipment is going to set me up best at the start until the profit starts coming in and can be reinvested.
Hoping meeting with a guy who is selling up some business equipment in a nearby suburb will help shed some light as we don't have any trade fairs or expos here in Australia for this kind of thing that I know of. At least non I've ever heard of in Melbourne!!


----------



## rossdv8 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Michelle,

I am doing the same sort of thing, for the same reason. I'm based in Mackay, Queensland and accidentally found myself owning a flat press when I bought a second hand mug press for $75.
I have to admit that I am experimenting and I have a market that allows me to work without worrying about colour correction. I also found a $200 A3 formay alternative brand printer than doesn't seem to care that I feed it cheap sublimation ink and leave it for days without printing.
I don't have a lot of advice, but can offer heaps of encouragement and suggestions if you want to check things out.
Feel free to PM me if you and your partner are interested in learning form some of my mistakes.
For example: 

I ruined a few shirts at $4 each (poly ones and cotton ones) before I found that I can buyu single bed cotton sheets, single bed poly sheets and single bed poly/cotton 50/50 sheets with pillow cases for $9 to $12. You can make a lot of mistakes on a set of bed sheets.

I bought 2 boxes of 36 mugs on ebay then discovered after i bought them they are too skinny for my mug press. I was lucky and found silicone square baling pans at target for $10 each. 2 layers inside the press, teflon sheet inside that and up the temp frp,m 200C to 220C and all is nice.

I experimented with saturating cotton with polyester fluid and sublimating that. ( You are sublimating the dried polyester fluid - not actually the cotton). I got very interesting pastel prints that look great, but after 20 to 30 washes in hot water they have faded a little. Next time I will use pigment ink instead of the ink that came with the non Epson printer.

If you want to have fun, get some cheap sublimation ink and print on cheap polyester tees. The vibrant colours will get you hooked.

Good Luck and feel free to PM if you like.

RossD.


----------



## temperunicorn (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey thanks for sharing the blog - it's a great help and starting point.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Michelle, getting a good heat press could be a good start. 
Do some research on Australia suppliers of different types of transfers - plastisol, rhinestones, vinyl and digital film, sublimation... You can offer different printing methods on various media - but in the beginning, outsource the prinitng part and press it yourself. When you will see what products/methods are in more demand or your market - it will be easier to decide on printing equipment.


----------

